# Elektro Außenborder



## Friedrichshagener (10. Juli 2014)

Ich habe einen Trainer 2
und suche nun einen ele. außenborder
ich will keine strecke machen dafür habe ich einen bezinner
nur zum angeln immer mal ein wenig rumschippern, ihr versteht!

Was würdet ihr mit entfehlen

dachte an einen endura? aber welchen den 30er?

was meint ihr?erfahrungen?


----------



## huawei71 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder*



Friedrichshagener schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Trainer 2
> und suche nun einen ele. außenborder
> ich will keine strecke machen dafür habe ich einen bezinner
> nur zum angeln immer mal ein wenig rumschippern, ihr versteht!
> ...


----------



## Don-Machmut (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder*



huawei71 schrieb:


> Welches Boot bzw größe und Gewicht?
> Fluss oder see?




steht doch da trainer 2 |bigeyes


----------



## huawei71 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> steht doch da trainer 2 |bigeyes




Hoppla....voll übersehen,sorry..ich guck jetz mal......


----------



## Friedrichshagener (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder*

See: Müggelsee und Spree!


----------



## Cormoraner (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder*

Moin,
wir benutzen Elektro Außenborder von Minkota und sind sehr zufrieden. Die haben gut Power und sind robust.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder*

Normalerweise würde ich sagen das ein 30 lbs von (Min Kota oder Rhino ) für Deine Zwecke ausreicht. Die Frage ist ob Du bei der Bauform Deines Bootes einen Heckmotor zusätzlich zu Benziner unterbekommst.
Ansonsten würde ich Dir eher einenBugmotor empfehlen.


----------



## tlang78 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder*

Ich hätte einen Traxxis 45 in sehr gutem Zustand gebraucht abzugeben.

Bei Bedarf PN


----------



## Friedrichshagener (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder*

mjhhhh einen bugmotor bekomme ich nicht leicher unter am trainer oder vorschläge?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder*

Wieso? Hast Du nicht jede Menge Platz am Bug? Poste doch bitte mal ein Foto.


----------



## Friedrichshagener (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder*

Bild


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder*

Ist doch super für einen Bugmotor...


----------



## Friedrichshagener (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder*

wie soll das funktionieren habt ihr mal ein beispiel foto?


----------



## ulf (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder*



Friedrichshagener schrieb:


> [...]habt ihr mal ein beispiel foto?



Oans ? ... dausende #h
https://www.google.de/search?q=bugm...nA7AalnYCAAg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1109&bih=719

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Friedrichshagener (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder*

mhhh hat wer Erfahrungen wie komfortabel diese art der Steuerung ist?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder*



Friedrichshagener schrieb:


> mhhh hat wer Erfahrungen wie komfortabel diese art der Steuerung ist?



Die Steuerung beim I Pilot (einen anderen würde ich nicht nehmen) geschieht über eine Funksteuerung.
Einfacher geht nicht


----------



## Friedrichshagener (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder*

öhhhh nur etwas kostspielig wie ich so sehe


----------



## angel-daddy (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder*

Ehrlich gesagt würde ich dir bei deinem Boot eher abraten einen Bugmotor zu montieren. Der Motor muss ja bei schneller Fahrt immer aus dem Wasser geholt werden. Das sieht bei deinem Boot eher schwierig aus, da du dich vorne auf dem Bug stellen musst. Das könnte gefährlich werden. Zudem hat er eine Ankerung die gelöst werden muss und gleichzeitig muss der Motor nach vorne rausgeschoben werden. Das ist nicht immer einfach! Da braucht man- wie ich schon schrieb- einen festen Stand. Schau dir mal Fotos an, an denen er am Boot befestigt ist. Da siehst du wie "flach" er montiert ist.
Am besten ist es jedoch sich das Ding mal live anzuschauen. Dann kannst du auch die Steuerung begutachten. Was ich da ziemlich blöd finde ist, dass man im Dunkeln nur eine Displaybeleuchtung hat und keine Tastenbeleuchtung. Also ist er nachts nur mit einer zusätzlichen Lichtquelle zu gebrauchen oder aber mit einem "guten" Gedächnis......wo die Tasten sind. Ich habe so einen Motor und muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich ihn mir nicht nochmal kaufen würde. Der GPS Empfänger ist ebenfalls sehr anfällig, bei uns war er schon zweimal defekt. Und der Service bei Minn Kota ist unter aller Sau, zumindest habe ich ihn so erfahren!
Solltest du dich wirklich für einen entscheiden, so würde ich ihn nur dort kaufen, wo man ihn auch direkt bei Bedarf reparieren kann(Echolotzentrum). Leider haben wir dort nicht gekauft, so haben wir mit dem Motor schon viele schlechte "Servicemomente" erlebt.......

VG Martin


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Der Motor muss ja bei schneller Fahrt immer aus dem Wasser geholt werden. Das sieht bei deinem Boot eher schwierig aus, da du dich vorne auf dem Bug stellen must. Das könnte gefährlich werden.



Das hatte ich mir allerdings auch gedacht.
Aber Heckmotor wäre bei Deinem Boot auch nur möglich wenn Du Dir einen 2 Spiegel dran baust.


----------



## Friedrichshagener (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Elektro Außenborder*

Also nachdem ich mir das mal angesehen habe kommt ein Bugmotor aus mehrerer Hinsicht nicht in frage....

muss ich wohl einen 2ten spiegel anbringen, viel Platz haben ich ja nicht durch die Form der Motorwanne.......


----------

